# Another kanji translation question, but on a stone this time!



## cotedupy (Sep 19, 2021)

Or more precisely: on an Asano nagura. I've had a fair dig around the internet and not been able to find anything matching... might someone be able to help me out? (Obviously - it's the rectangle at the bottom I need help with).

Thank you!


----------



## WaTFTanaki (Sep 19, 2021)

It means well the last character means use and the first mean tip so I assume it means “ for use of the tip of an edged instrument “


----------



## WaTFTanaki (Sep 19, 2021)

Only the 3 characters in the lowest box. To be clear


----------



## spaceconvoy (Sep 19, 2021)

鋒鋩用 - Houbouyou, for use on tips (I think?)


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 20, 2021)

Thanks guys. Sounds like it doesn't actually say the stone layer then... interesting!

(Or possibly even that it isn't a nagura as such, and might be a sharpening stone for the tips of knives...? Does such a thing exist?)


----------



## WaTFTanaki (Sep 20, 2021)

Given that the stone has the shape of a knife tip and it says “for use on the tip of edges” I think that was it’s design intent. Your usage may vary. It may be a nagura though. I am merely using my Chinese and Japanese kanji knowledge here, not knife or stone knowledge. I literally translated it with help from a dictionary. I am no knife expert and am New to Japanese knives and stones but have a decently deep background in the two Asian languages mentioned.


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 20, 2021)

WaTFTanaki said:


> Given that the stone has the shape of a knife tip and it says “for use on the tip of edges” I think that was it’s design intent. Your usage may vary. It may be a nagura though. I am merely using my Chinese and Japanese kanji knowledge here, not knife or stone knowledge. I literally translated it with help from a dictionary. I am no knife expert and am New to Japanese knives and stones but have a decently deep background in the two Asian languages mentioned.



Thank you for taking the time, very much appreciated . I owe you a pint if ever I'm allowed back home!


----------



## KenHash (Sep 20, 2021)

It says 三河白名倉　(mikawa shiro nagura) so I presume it;s a nagura?


----------

